# Major household renovations...nuts?



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

Would it be absolutely insane for a relative newcomer to undertake a major household renovation? To help me figure out where in Italy (or in France, or Spain) I may want to end up, I've been browsing real estate sites, trying to get a feel for the relative expense of renting apartments and/or buying an apartment or house in one area vs. another. I figure there's no point in me exploring Rome or the costliest parts of Tuscany as possible places to move, if I'm never going to be able to afford them. Don't want to fall in love and have it be unrequited. There seem to be plenty of beautiful, attainable options!

Anyway, in browsing available properties, I am so drawn to many that have not yet been restored. I love the planning, the shopping and finding just the right thing and the ability to make it really suit me and my lifestyle and have done it twice in the US, while working full-time and raising a son. Once I'm retired, I THINK I would quite cheerfully devote my days to a renovation. But would one have to be CRAZY to contemplate doing this in a foreign country? Is there any way to reasonably gauge costs in advance of a purchase? 

I am, by the way, not contemplating plunging in. Once I find the region I love, I'll rent for at least a year, deciding if the expat life is really for me and getting the best grasp of the language I can. Only then would I buy.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Melissa58275 said:


> Would it be absolutely insane for a relative newcomer to undertake a major household renovation? To help me figure out where in Italy (or in France, or Spain) I may want to end up, I've been browsing real estate sites, trying to get a feel for the relative expense of renting apartments and/or buying an apartment or house in one area vs. another. I figure there's no point in me exploring Rome or the costliest parts of Tuscany as possible places to move, if I'm never going to be able to afford them. Don't want to fall in love and have it be unrequited. There seem to be plenty of beautiful, attainable options!
> 
> Anyway, in browsing available properties, I am so drawn to many that have not yet been restored. I love the planning, the shopping and finding just the right thing and the ability to make it really suit me and my lifestyle and have done it twice in the US, while working full-time and raising a son. Once I'm retired, I THINK I would quite cheerfully devote my days to a renovation. But would one have to be CRAZY to contemplate doing this in a foreign country? Is there any way to reasonably gauge costs in advance of a purchase?
> 
> I am, by the way, not contemplating plunging in. Once I find the region I love, I'll rent for at least a year, deciding if the expat life is really for me and getting the best grasp of the language I can. Only then would I buy.


iam a builer by profesion , iam so glad i bought a habitable house to move into and then do small jobs as we went along some nots so small , but we had somewere to live 

My advise woulde be to you yes it would be CRAZY so crazy , you could not belive the rules the cost of permisions every thing is against it 

buy a habitable house that needs some loving care . there are lots emty in abruzzo at the moment at low prices . and take it from me its best to spend a bit more and buy somthing habitable than buy a money pit , it costs so much more to bring a wreck up to sratch you will save lots of money , and tearing out off hair when you tackle the buracrats No dont dont buy a ruin or it will ruin you


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Melissa58275 said:


> Is there any way to reasonably gauge costs in advance of a purchase?
> .


Some times you'll see homes with plans and permission already included. 

But normally any time you start renovating you won't know the final cost until they rip things apart. At that point it's too late to say no.

You need to ask yourself are you buying to keep? Or some other reason? A 20/30ish couple will be willing to invest in a major reno. But they expect to live in the house for 50 years. Unlikely to ever sell it.

OTOH you may find it fairly hard to spend any serious money renovating and to make that money back when you sell the property.


----------



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks Pudd and Nick: I rather thought it would be crazy, but oh so tempting!

I have seen some that are "partially renovated"...usually walls, windows, etc. done, but not floors, painting, and, for some reason, electrical. (why wouldn't electrical be done before the walls are finished?) 

If something came up that was just too good to pass up, I wouldn't be thinking of trying to sell. Although I probably wouldn't be there for 30 years, I would expect to be there for at least a decade and my intent would be to make it a home I simply loved...hopefully without taking too much of a financial hit.

At this point though, it's just daydreaming. I'm still 8 months away from my first real steps of moving abroad...retirement and some exploratory trips.
Right now, I'm just trying to mentally sort through and figure out what I really want from retirement ....what sort of day to day life I want and where I want to be.


----------

